# eastern long neck turtle licence?



## Shonfield (Apr 4, 2008)

hi,
i cant seem to find eastern long neck turtles on the license pages for nsw
do you need class 1 or 2 license?
thanks,
sam


----------



## W.T.BUY (Apr 4, 2008)

try snake necked turtle


----------



## Shonfield (Apr 4, 2008)

ahh thanks got it
so there the same thing?
thanks,
sam


----------

